# Rum, Bourbon Store Closing Sale Deal



## tsolomon (Feb 23, 2008)

Bought a bottle of El Dorado 15 Yr and 1 liter Kentucky Derby Woodford Reserve for $45, what a deal . They are closing the store in Burtonsville MD on 7/19 and it's 30% off on anything that isn't already on sale. There's a bottle of 12 year old Pappy and Jefferson Reserve that I'm thinking about. The shelves are still well stocked and if you live close by, you might want to stop by and stock up. It's in the same shopping center where the farmer's market is. :tu


----------



## Volt (Jan 6, 2008)

damn.... I could use a bottle of that pappy. Great price. Never heard of a liquor store closing???


----------



## tsolomon (Feb 23, 2008)

Volt said:


> damn.... I could use a bottle of that pappy. Great price. Never heard of a liquor store closing???


The whole shopping center is being demolished so they can build a new one, all the stores have to close. I could pickup a bottle of Pappy for you, I'm guessing it would be around $24 but the Evan Williams SB is on sale for 17.99. It would have been around $15 if it wasn't already on sale.


----------



## Volt (Jan 6, 2008)

Damn, if the gas wasn't so expensisive it would be worth the drive up. I just paid $24 for a bottle of the Evan SB.... I'm not sure the shipping weight wouldn't kill the savings.... What do ya think?


----------



## jdbwolverines (Mar 2, 2007)

If Volt doesn't take it, would you be willing to ship to Georgia? Its hard enough to find here, let alone at $24.


----------



## brcrane14 (Jun 9, 2008)

Thanks for the heads up T! It will be worth the trip!


----------



## mnelson (May 19, 2008)

are you talking about the one off old colombia pike? If so i think i may have to take the gf up to the "mall" later tonight 

hehe, thanks for the heads up!


----------



## Volt (Jan 6, 2008)

Sorry, I had him get it in a PM.... I think the Pappy 12 yr here at the liquor store runs ~$45. Gotta love a fire sale at the booze store.



jdbwolverines said:


> If Volt doesn't take it, would you be willing to ship to Georgia? Its hard enough to find here, let alone at $24.


----------



## tsolomon (Feb 23, 2008)

mnelson said:


> are you talking about the one off old colombia pike? If so i think i may have to take the gf up to the "mall" later tonight
> 
> hehe, thanks for the heads up!


That's the one, 198 and Old Columbia in Burtonsville.


----------



## BeerDefender (Jun 30, 2006)

Man, you're lucky! I can't even find Pappy here in Portland.


----------

